# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Account = konto

## BesmirG

Account = konto

Mail account = konto postare
(Bank account = konto bankare)

Apo jo?

----------


## LaCosTa

Kemi fjale shqip per ket neve Llogari tingellon me bukur.

----------


## Rrjeti

Që të dy alternativat mund të përdoren, mirëpo në disa raste më e preferueshme është fjala *konto*.Pse?Paramendo raste kur fjalët  *account* dhe *count* respektivisht *llogari dhe numrim* duhet të përdoren në vënd të njëjtë në softuer.Që të mos shkaktohet huti do e preferoja fjalën *konto*.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Mua me duket me e pershtatshme LLogari.

----------


## [ergys]

Fjalen "konto" e kemi te huazuar nga fjala ne italisht "conto", ndaj besoj se nuk se eshte perkthimi ideal.

Ne Shqiperi Banka Shtetore dhe bankat private perdorin termin "llogari bankare" dhe jo "konto bankare". Ndaj me duket me e drejte fjala "llogari".

Per sa i perket dilemes "account dhe count", une do e perktheja llogari dhe numero per te shmangur keqkuptimin e perdoruesit.

----------

